# Cleveland, OH - SnowDogg Snow plow HD75 - $3000



## JMScud (Apr 9, 2019)

SnowDogg HD75 Snow Plow. Used lightly as you can see by the pictures. Willing to include mount and wiring harness for 2013 Silverado for extra. Local pickup only. Located in Mayfield Heights Ohio 44124. I can meet part way for extra as well. This listing is for the plow, frame, and lights. Not the truck obviously. Plow was purchased new in October of 2017. I am no longer plowing so its time to sell. It has the curb guards. Very little rust. Uograded side markers. Everything is in good working order. Oil was changed at the begining of this year. Was only used 7 times on about 17 driveways this year. Any questions please call or tex John at 440-376-2693. Or message on here. Thank you for looking!


----------



## JMScud (Apr 9, 2019)

Price drop to $2700 for everything. Plow. Wiring harness. Controller. Mount for 2007 to 2013 Sierra or Silverado 1500. Must pickup.


----------



## JMScud (Apr 9, 2019)

Want gone so I can sell truck....or truck will be sold with plow soon..........


----------

